# eal dog friendly.



## whims (Feb 15, 2008)

Adding a new male GSD puppy tomorrow. Have a 2yr. old female GSD spayed - not real dog friendly- alpha. Everyone seems to say keep them apart- can see each other. I was thinking giving my female a good run in the park and then bring over the male and introducing them.? I have a feeling she is going to be ok. 
NEED ADVISE!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I got a pup when my alpha female was 8 years old and as a true alpha she guided the pup and took good care of her. We brought the new pup into the home knowing that our old girl was very friendly to small animals and they fell in love. Of course you have to protect the pup as pack leader because the alpha will want to correct the pup.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

hey diane, my female is the same way. When we brought home bear we did exactly to a tee what you plan to do. I ran Mya up through the mountain trail so she was good and tired, then had my DF bring puppy Bear to the field to meet us. The only thing is dont let the initial meet last more than a minute or two. Let them sniff each other, then start off walking. walk them around for like 20 minutes then you can head home. Walking them together under your lead will show your girl your adding to your pack, and both of them have to follow behind. 

When you get home, let the puppy and her interact some more outside in your yard, letting the puppy explore her new home. Make sure they potty and then bring them in.

Bear has been with us for about a year now, and only a few times we have to break up a little scuffle. The scuffles only happen if Bear steps over his boundries with Mya (alpha dog). 

Just be careful with them inside for the first few days to make sure if she does go to nip at the puppy your there to break it up so the puppy doesnt get injured.

Congrats on the new pup! Pictures soon???


----------

